# Motorschutz lößt aus nach 10 Sekunden



## tymanis (21 Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem und etwas zeitdruck:
Ich habe eine Membrandosierpumpe die neu ist. Bei der Inbetriebnahme musste die Pumpe ausgelittert werden und wurde hierfür direkt auf den Motorschutz gelegt und an diesem ein- und ausgeschaltet.
Nun, im normalen Betrieb, lößt der Motorschutz immer nach 10 Sekunden aus. Lässt sich direkt wieder einschalten. Hatte heute leider keine Messgeräte auf der Baustelle. Hab jetzt schonmal schnell einen neuen Schalter bestellt, damit ich den schonmal hier habe, falls dieser defekt ist.
Die Pumpe dreht. Dort ist es sehr laut, daher kann ich nicht höhren ob etwas mit der Pumpe nicht stimmt.
Vibrationen sind auch genug vorhanden, ist halt eine Membranpumpe, die klackert immer schön vor sich hin.

Morgen werde ich mit Zange und Messgerät nochmal hin fahren, wenn ich es schaffe.

Kann es sein, dass der Motorschutz das Ein- und Ausschalten nicht vertragen hat?
Habt ihr vielleicht sonst noch eine Idee, was man kontrollieren könnte?

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Feierabend


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Januar 2013)

Ohne Messgerät wirst Du da wohl nicht weiterkommen. Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Pumpe korrekt angeschlossen ist und der Motorschutzschalter zur Pumpe passt. Hast du den MS mal etwas höher als Nennstrom eingestellt ?


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Januar 2013)

da Membranpumpe, kann es an der Drehrichtung ja hoffentlich nicht liegen. Stern bzw. Dreiecksschaltung (abhängig von Nennspannung 230/400 bzw. 400/690) korrekt ausgeführt?


----------



## rheumakay (22 Januar 2013)

Motorschutz richtig eingestellt?Liegen alle 3Phasen am Motorschutz?


----------



## JesperMP (22 Januar 2013)

Bitte ein Photo von Motorschild posten, und auch gerne von Klemmenanschluss.


----------



## tymanis (23 Januar 2013)

Danke für die Gedanken 

Habe heute den MSS ausgetauscht. Dies war nicht der Fehler.
Den Motor habe ich dann von der Pumpe genommen, das Getriebe abgedeckt und den Motor beiseite gelegt. Er dreht frei, sauber, aber ich glaube nicht sehr schnell. MSS fliegt wieder raus.
Verkabelung geprüft. Es ist ein 400/230 Motor für 400V im Stern, Sternbrücken sind gelegt.
Alle 3 Phasen sind da, der Motor soll im Nennbetrieb einen Strom von 0,85A ziehen.

Hatte keine Stromzange, mit dem Multimeter habe ich auf U und V 1,12A gemessen, auf W zieht der Motor 2,3A - Im Leerlauf!!
Zwischen U-V messe ich 57Ohm, zwischen den anderen Wicklungen sind es 42Ohm.

Die Pumpe ist neu, lief vielleicht 4 Stunden bisher, nie am Stück.
Die Pumpe ist nie blockiert, einen Tag vorher lief die Pumpe und ich habe sie abgeschaltet, am nächsten Tag dann der Fehler.

Wie kann sowas passieren? Es macht mich wirklich stutzig.

Danke nochmals


----------



## Mr.Spok (23 Januar 2013)

Sternbrücken mal rausnehmen, Isolationswiderstand Windung <-> Gehäuse und Windung <-> Windung durchmessen.
Isolationsmessgerät mit min. 500V GS besser 1000V GS verwenden.



mfG Jan


----------



## MSB (23 Januar 2013)

1000V würde ich an Motoren im "zweifelhaften" Zustand aber auf jeden Fall bleiben lassen,
es sei denn man will das Ding definitiv und endgültig töten.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 Januar 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> 1000V würde ich an Motoren im "zweifelhaften" Zustand aber auf jeden Fall bleiben lassen,
> es sei denn man will das Ding definitiv und endgültig töten.



Dass ein Drehstrommotor wegen einer 1000V Riso Messung sterben könnte habe ich bis jetzt noch nie gehört oder gar erlebt.
Kannst du da mal Berichten, wo und wann dir sowas schonmal passiert ist?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Sockenralf (23 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

schon mal das Anzugsmoment der Drähte, die aus dem Inneren des Motors kommen geprüft?

Ich würde auch mal die Zuleitung abklemmen, die Brücken rausnehmen und die Wicklungen mal checken

PS: mit passenden Meßgeräte seit ihr nicht wirklich gut ausgestattet, oder?
Das Rumgerate und -probiere hat wahrscheinlich schon mehr gekostet wie das erste passende Meßgerät, oder?


----------



## Boxy (23 Januar 2013)

Oder der Motor hat halt schon von Auslieferung an ein defekt an der Wicklung ... Solls ja mal geben


----------



## tymanis (23 Januar 2013)

Messgeräte sind auf Baustelle, ich habe eig. gar keine Zeit für dieses unnötige Problem.

Morgen kommt der Motor nach hier. Dann werde ich eure Ratschläge mal durchgehen.

Danke und einen schönen Feierabend


----------



## Wu Fu (24 Januar 2013)

Mein Tipp, wie teilweise bereits beschrieben.


Als erstes vorm abklemmen ist am sinnvollsten die Stromaufnahme zu messen und die Beweglichkeit der Welle zu testen.

Danach Sternbrücke rausnehmen, mit dem Multimeter Widerstand jeder Wicklung messen (U1-U2, V1-V2, W1-W2) der Widerstandswert soll genau gleich sein.
Danach mit Isolationsmessgerät noch jede Wicklung gegen die anderen Wicklungen und gegen Schutzleiter bzw Gehäuse messen, hier darf es keine Verbindung geben.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Tigerente1974 (24 Januar 2013)

tymanis schrieb:


> Die Pumpe ist nie blockiert, einen Tag vorher lief die Pumpe und ich habe sie abgeschaltet, am nächsten Tag dann der Fehler.
> 
> Wie kann sowas passieren? Es macht mich wirklich stutzig.



Höre ich immer wieder gern: _"Komisch, bis gestern ging es noch..."_ 

Aber mal im Ernst. Das einzig stichhaltige sind doch die Messungen. Sofern Du das richtige Messgerät hast und keine Messfehler machst, kannst Du eine definitive Aussage dazu treffen. Mit einem Multimeter kann man einen Wicklungsfehler oft nicht messen. In Deinem Fall scheint aber eine grobe Abweichung vorzuliegen. Wie schon beschrieben solltest Du die Brücken rausklemmen und die Wicklungen einzeln messen. Auch die Isolationsmessung mit 1000V würde ich befürworten. Sollte ein entsprechend eindeutiger Messwert herauskommen, kannst Du den Motor abschreiben.
Wie so etwas passieren kann ist vielleicht noch interessant für die Ursachenforschung.


----------



## MSB (24 Januar 2013)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Dass ein Drehstrommotor wegen einer 1000V Riso Messung sterben könnte habe ich bis jetzt noch nie gehört oder gar erlebt.
> Kannst du da mal Berichten, wo und wann dir sowas schonmal passiert ist?



Wenn die Isolierung, also der Lack der Wicklung schon irgendeine "Schwächung" aufweist, seis durch einen Kratzer,
oder auch durch die Thermische Belastung des Jahrelangen Betriebes, dann schwächst du alle "Schwachstellen" der Wicklung noch zusätzlich,
was dann mittelfristig zum echten Ausfall führt. Unmittelbar wird der Motor wohl eher nicht sterben.

Diesen Umstand haben mir auf jeden Fall schon mehrere Motorenspezialisten gesagt und auch bestätigt.

Im Umkehrschluss könnte man sagen:
Man sollte einen Motor NIE mit > 500V prüfen, jedenfalls nicht, wenn man plant lange Freude daran zu haben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Mr.Spok (24 Januar 2013)

Ja, 1000V sind eventuell doch zu hoch. Hier http://akb.lenze.de/akb/infopool.nsf/HTML/200400527 mal was dazu.

mfG Jan


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Januar 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Wenn die Isolierung, also der Lack der Wicklung schon irgendeine "Schwächung" aufweist, seis durch einen Kratzer,
> oder auch durch die Thermische Belastung des Jahrelangen Betriebes, dann schwächst du alle "Schwachstellen" der Wicklung noch zusätzlich,
> was dann mittelfristig zum echten Ausfall führt. Unmittelbar wird der Motor wohl eher nicht sterben.
> 
> ...



Richtig! Ich würde mich zwar nicht unbedingt als Motorenspezialist bezeichnen, kann deine Aussagen jedoch voll und ganz bestätigen. Isolierungen unterliegen einem Alterungsprozess! Durchschläge bilden sich je nach Belastung über einen sehr großen Zeitraum immer weiter aus. Das ist bei Nennbelastung ein ganz natürlicher und sehr langsamer Prozess. Bei extremer Belastung knallt es entsprechend früher bzw. sofort. Ich habe in meiner Ausbildung einmal ein Video gesehen, auf dem sich ein Durchschlag durch eine Plexiglas-Scheibe frißt. Es sieht aus wie ein verzweigter Blitz in Zeitlupe, bis es irgendwann zum Durchschlag bzw. zu einem Lichtbogen kommt.

Eine Prüfspannung von 500V ist meines Wissens bei Isolationsmessungen an 400V-Motoren üblich. Moderne Isolationsmessgeräte erhöhen beim Prüfen übrigens langsam die Prüfspannung bis zum eingestellten Prüfspannungs-Sollwert. Wird währendessen bereits ein Isolationsfehler erkannt, wird die Messung bzw. die Spannungserhöhung gestoppt. Vor wenigen Wochen hatte ich so einen Fall. Allerdings hatte nicht der Motorschutzschalter ausgelöst, sondern der FI-Schalter. Der Isolationswiderstand gegen Erde lag bei 0,02MOhm. Eine Messungen an einer gesunden Wicklung lag bei 300MOhm.

Beim TE wird es sich wahrscheinlich um einen Wicklungsschluß handeln. Ich würde den Motorenwickler meines Vertrauens befragen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## blimaa (24 Januar 2013)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Dass ein Drehstrommotor wegen einer 1000V Riso Messung sterben könnte habe ich bis jetzt noch nie gehört oder gar erlebt.
> Kannst du da mal Berichten, wo und wann dir sowas schonmal passiert ist?



Als alter gelernter Elektromotorenwickler kann ich das bestätigen. z.B. wenn ein Motor feucht/nass innen drinn ist und bei 500V noch nicht gegen Masse durchschlägt aber bei 1000V dann doch genug Power dahinter ist zum Durchschlagen --> Isolation kaputt
Ist mir selbst schon in der Lehre passiert. 
Wenns sich lohnt, hätte man ihn trocknen und neu im Harz tauchen können.

Gruss blimaa


----------



## tymanis (26 Januar 2013)

Der Thread hat sich ja gut entwickelt, hier steht ja nun einiges wissenswertes drin 

Meine Messung mit dem Multimeter hat sich wohl bestätigt. Der Motor ist eingepackt zurück zum Hersteller. Der neue Motor war am Donnerstag schon da und konnte ausgetauscht werden.

Danke allen für die Beteiligung


----------



## Rudi (26 Januar 2013)

blimaa schrieb:


> Als alter gelernter Elektromotorenwickler kann ich das bestätigen. z.B. wenn ein Motor feucht/nass innen drinn ist und bei 500V noch nicht gegen Masse durchschlägt aber bei 1000V dann doch genug Power dahinter ist zum Durchschlagen --> Isolation kaputt
> Ist mir selbst schon in der Lehre passiert.
> Wenns sich lohnt, hätte man ihn trocknen und neu im Harz tauchen können.
> 
> Gruss blimaa



Man lernt nie aus. Das war mir noch nicht bekannt. Habe in 30 Berufsjahren immer mit 1000V gemessen. Aber evtl. waen die alten DDR-Motoren doch etwas stabiler ausgelegt


----------



## 190B (26 Januar 2013)

Rudi schrieb:


> Man lernt nie aus. Das war mir noch nicht bekannt. Habe in 30 Berufsjahren immer mit 1000V gemessen. Aber evtl. waen die alten DDR-Motoren doch etwas stabiler ausgelegt



Oder einfach nur Glück gehabt.....


----------

